# Mind & Muscle Connection: Facts or BS?



## d2r2ddd (Feb 14, 2014)

....... .........

T NATION | Mind-Muscle Connection: Fact or BS?


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 14, 2014)

I believe this is entirely possible.   During g a pic strain I was still able to do dips and bench by focusing on my tris and less on pecs.   Same when I tore my distal bicep tendon.  I engage far more lat activation and less bis as I got back into pulling movements.    The question is how relevant is it.  As the article states,  this is done with lighter weights.   My guess is it is far more difficult to isolate certain muscles under extremely heavy loads as your body is almost forced into activating all muscles needed to move the weight which I think would be the most important factor.


----------



## swolesearcher (Feb 14, 2014)

definitely true facts. see point n. 2
T NATION | 5 Things We Can Learn From Arnold About Building Muscle


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 15, 2014)

I can say with certainty that I've been able, for example, to target specific areas of my legs through a combined effort of certain exercises but more importantly feeling the specific areas through mental concentration.


----------

